# Doe License



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok...here goes. I have a doe license left for 2G and have never hunted that area before. I bought it just in case I ran into one during pheasant hunting. My question is. Are there any landowners that might want a doe removed from their land in 2G. Seems as though many of the deer move into the shelter belts this time of year.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

North of Litchville there is alot of plots land if you looking for a place to hunt.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I no longer need help..... ND is a great place to live. I decided to enjoy what looked like one of the warmer days left and go hunting for a doe this afternoon. I drove out to zone 2G, not leaving home until 12:30, with an area I had in mind after seeing a bunch of deer there while returning from pheasant hunting....a CRP field along the interstate.

Anyway, I found a nice trail on absolutely beautiful land that was not posted. I walked the edge of a long narrow slough on the side of the CRP and hadn't walked more than 300 yards when 4 does got up 150 yards away and stood looking at me. Instead of taking a knee and taking the one big one, I shot standing up and missed. Decoyer can tell how well I shot this year....must be the rifle. I got one shot as the deer ran towards the interstate.

I followed them to a rather large cattail slough...with just enough snow to barely see the fresh tracks. I jumped all three at 10 yards and got the doe...nice one...134 pounds dressed. The only bad thing was I had to drag the doe through the cattails 300 yards. I have to remember to get in better shape next year. Half way through the slough a nice 3x3 jumped up 20 yards out. On the way back to the truck a nice big 5x5 jumped not more than 30 yards out. Well, the deer was at the processors and I was back home by 4:30 PM. Not bad at all when you consider the area I hunted was a little over an hour from home.

Thank you to the farmers in the area for not posting the land. I'll look them up and thank them the next time in the area when I have a little more time. What a great day on the prairies of ND. Why would anyone want to live any where else?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn boy, A guy like you shouldn't be out dragging big deer thru the CRP by yourself, you need a life line brother!!!! :lol:


----------

